# Phrag. besseae (Sami's Choice)



## eteson (Nov 1, 2015)

From OZ breeding. After a severe erwinia atack it is recovering... It is 8cm NS in a single growth plant so I am sure it is going to improve shape and size next blooming.


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 1, 2015)

I love yellow besseae.


----------



## trdyl (Nov 1, 2015)

Wow! What a beauty.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 1, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## orchidman77 (Nov 1, 2015)

Gorgeous....I have a whole flask of these babies, and I cannot wait to see them bloom!!!

David


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 1, 2015)

Sweet.


----------



## Paphluvr (Nov 1, 2015)

Wow, the is the nicest yellow besseae that I think I've ever seen. Beauty!


----------



## JasonG (Nov 1, 2015)

That is great. Congrats. Great color.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 1, 2015)

Very nice! .... (x anguloi) ?


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 1, 2015)

Most excellent.


----------



## Marco (Nov 1, 2015)

Lovely yellow!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2015)

Yay besseae! Do you have a schlimii v. Albiflorum?


----------



## abax (Nov 1, 2015)

Yeah, what Rob said. It's beautiful and I can't quite imagine what improvements you might be looking for
next blooming.


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 1, 2015)

Good Lord that is a yellow girl!


----------



## eaborne (Nov 2, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## Secundino (Nov 2, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2015)

:clap: Perfection! :clap:


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 2, 2015)

Exactly what dot said!!!


----------



## John M (Nov 2, 2015)

Super......Congratulations!


----------



## troy (Nov 2, 2015)

Where is the color? Blaahhhzzzeee white/yellow


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 3, 2015)

Amazing flower.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 12, 2016)

I wonder how well that would score, let alone an impoved flower!

Hard to beat near perfection.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 13, 2016)

Intense yellow


Elmer Nj


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## e-spice (Mar 14, 2016)

Really pretty color and nicely photographed.


----------



## Hien (Mar 15, 2016)

very nice flower..I still don't know how to keep besseae plants so they don't going down hill after 2 years !


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2016)

Hien, put them in a bigger pot with a lot of moist moss around the stolons.


----------



## trdyl (Mar 15, 2016)

Compared to the regular besseae how wet do the flavums like to be?


----------



## Hien (Mar 16, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Hien, put them in a bigger pot with a lot of moist moss around the stolons.


 Thanks, Eric , just read Eliseo post on the dalessandroi , he said the same thing you said here , I think there is something to your & Eliseo's method .
I notice that most of the besseae & dallessandroi in bark mix died from thirsty , and if i put saucer with water under the pot, the tanning actually kills the roots .


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes, I am actually getting besseae to bloom for the first time this way; try it.


----------

